# Issues with CSS Dropdown menu in IE7



## Bubonic (Jun 19, 2004)

First of all let me just say that I HATE Internet explorer with a vengeance! 

I'm having an issue with a css drop down menu I've had on a site for about a year now. I think the problem is new with IE7 because I never noticed the problem before I got IE7.

The problem is that when you hover over a heading, it's menu drops down under the heading next to it. (view it at www.newlifecom.org using IE7)

I have tried fixing the problem using position: relative which gets the menu under the right heading but removes the float. I've been fussing with this for hours and need help. 

- Down with IE! Up With FireFox!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know what's wrong now but the menu is jacked up in IE 6 now too. 

Peace...


----------



## Bubonic (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know about that. :up: 

I still haven't had any luck with this... hopefully someone comes along and knows what is going on.


----------



## Bubonic (Jun 19, 2004)

-Bump-


----------



## metweek (Jun 7, 2003)

Greetings from a fellow IE hater  .

Try this out

```
<style type="text/css" media="screen">
 #menu ul li {float: left; width: 140px;}
 #menu ul li ul {float: left; left:-1px;top:20px;} 
 #menu ul li ul li {float: left;}
</style>
```


----------



## slipkid (Jul 23, 2007)

Just for the record,Works fine with opera.Nice site clean and easy on the eye's!


----------



## Bubonic (Jun 19, 2004)

metweek said:


> ```
> <style type="text/css" media="screen">
> #menu ul li {float: left; width: 140px;}
> #menu ul li ul {float: left; left:-1px;top:20px;}
> ...


Awesome it worked! Thanks! 
heheh, good thing I remembered to check back here after so long


----------



## metweek (Jun 7, 2003)

I know there is Javascript to get rid of the "Click to Activate" for flash movies. If I find it I'll post.


----------



## Bubonic (Jun 19, 2004)

Bah, I'll let the IE people suffer for their ignorance. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

